# Palatka, FL, Bo Cage 12, M, URGENT



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12892910










My name is Beautiful Bo. I love to have my picture taken and when you get to know me then you will find out I am cute, bright, delicate, gentle, caring and affectionate. I am very well behaved to!! I always want to be loved and share my love. I will be very thankful if you give me an opportunity to show my unconditional love. I am in the cage with my sister, Nicki. Our owner had to give us up. We hope we are aopted together, but understand if we need to be seperated forever. I am waiting for my new owner to come and get me. I absolutely adore people and just want to have you give me a chance I will amaze you! I love to have people pet me and I will show my love by being forever loyal. I love to go for walks and play ball. Please come meet me SOON because my time is limited. I will steal your heart when you come to meet me and I promise you will not regret adopting me. <span style="color: #FF0000">This handsome fella URGENTLY needs loving home</span>. He is in the Putnam County Animal Shelter; please consider giving him the love and home he deserves forever. 
Please act quickly and email: [email protected] or call 386-329-0399. 

Thank you for taking the time to read his bio and we look forward to hearing from you. 

Putnam County Animal Services 
Palatka, FL 
386-329-0399


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump from page 3!!!!!!!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

came in with Nikki, bump these 2 looks so sweet.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This handsome fella URGENTLY needs loving home. He is in the Putnam County Animal Shelter; please consider giving him the love and home he deserves forever. 
Please act quickly and email: [email protected] or call 386-329-0399. 

Thank you for taking the time to read his bio and we look forward to hearing from you.


----------

